# Newborn care



## squeezetheshaman (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi guys. We woke up to a thin kitty this morning, and after searching, found the babies under my son's bed. I moved the nest we had planned for her into the room, in a nightstand, so it is nice and snug. After some reading, i still am not sure about a few things. What to look for, how often they should be eating, etc. I am wanting to just get a bottle and feed them supplementally. I am worried, since the mama kittie is under a year old, that she may not have enough milk, or just not enough "skill" yet, being so young. And i am just a worry wart at heart.....Two of the kittens seem to be sleeping all the time, and the others are moving around a lot looking for the nips. I have moved two of them to the nipples, since I began to worry....and they seem to not be interested. I don't want to take them to a vet, since that is unnecessary trauma, and from my experience with a kitten found under our driveway a few months ago.....all they do is say "feed it KMR and keep it warm" so, not sure if taking them would be the wise thing to do. A supplemental feeding can't hurt, can it? Any advice is greatly appreciated. What do we look for to be sure they are fine, and what are warning signs of any distress??

And yes, mama and babes are getting fixed as SOON as possible. 

I thought we had to wait until Beru was 6 months to fix her, then she got out of the screen room a few nights in a row, and bam. Prego. So, yes, I apologize for being irresponsible and not doing it sooner, and it will NOT happen again.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Generally, I would not bother the kittens too much at all. If you keep interfering, momma will simply stop taking care of them. Give them some space, and she'll probably settle into things nicely. Instincts are a marvelous thing, and they'll just take over.


----------



## squeezetheshaman (Aug 20, 2004)

yeah, i was planning on that route, but am getting worried about the kittens who weren't active and feeding. At what point do you interfere?

Also, I went in there and peeked a few minutes ago, and mama was out of the nest. She hopped back in when she saw me, but are they supposed to be with them ALL the time except for feeding/litter time?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, the kittens belly's should be round and plump. If they're not, then they are not getting enough food. That's when you should consider supplemental feeding. But feeding a kitten is a *lot* of work, so if you don't have to, then don't.

Also, with the smaller ones, they can often get cold very fast. Check their feet and ears, and if they are really cold, you can microwave some towels and add them too the nest, or you can use a heating pad on the lowest setting, but make sure it is covered very well and they have a way to move off of it. But in a litter, you typically don't have to worry about them getting cold, because they keep eachother warm.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

And yes, it's perfectly normal. Mom will leave them alone _most_ of the time, nothing to be worried about.


----------



## squeezetheshaman (Aug 20, 2004)

ok thanks....so will keep an eye (finger lol) on feet and ears, and be sure their belly is plump. so far, i don't think they are plump at all. i do totally understand the dedication with the feedings. I handfed a few tiels that were on deaths door last year. I am familiar with the need for care due to aspiration, too. I thought that they would still be getting milk from mama though? just a supplement in the morning and maybe at night from me, but I do realize that means mama's milk would slow down too....I will just wait and see...

I turned the vent off in that room, and they are nice and warm in their nest. It isn't uncomfortable, but nice and warm just being in the room. They should be just fine when she leaves them for a bit. 


thanks...and I will hop on if i need anything else, thanks a bunch....


----------



## squeezetheshaman (Aug 20, 2004)

quick question...is an occasional sneeze from the babies OK or should I get the ones who do it to the vet right away? while just checking on them, I got a spray of moist spittle while the one babe sneezed a few times. 

I know with a human baby, I wouldn't worry unless I saw mucous or the sneezing wouldn't end. assuming same for these little guys, but wanted to be sure. 

It is possible they are a bit chilled, mama isn't staying on them like i want...but their ears and feet are not cool at all. I will keep a blanket on them from here on out, since mama seems to only be going in for feedings now.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

A sneeze or two is normal. So many things can tickle their little noses  You're right though, you should be watching for mucus or discharge, which would indicate an illness or infection.

As long as they are warm, they're doing okay. They rely on each other for body heat, so unless a kitten is off on it's own for a while, no need to worry. I believe they develop their shivering reflex at around a week, and after that you don't need to be concerned so much with them keeping warm. Some mama cats, like mine, are just more hands-off when it comes to their babies, but it sounds like everything is going great.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

A few sneezes aren't anything to worry about. As long as they're clean around the nose and eyes. 

The best way to find out if they need additional feeding is no weigh them. Weigh them two times a day. As long as they gain weight or are stabile at the same weight no additional feeding is necessary. Most cats are great mums, even the young ones.


----------

